

Introducing JokeMeUp - vahantpc
http://www.jokemeup.com/

======
greenyoda
From their privacy policy:

"We use third-party analytics tools to help us measure traffic and usage
trends for the Service. These tools collect information sent by your device or
our Service, including _the web pages you visit_ , add-ons, and other
information that assists us in improving the Service."

[http://www.jokemeup.com/legal/privacy/](http://www.jokemeup.com/legal/privacy/)

